# First Time Boat Owner Chasing a Dream



## BlueMoon37 (Nov 3, 2016)

Robert and Julie Simons - Home port - Wyandotte Michigan
A good friend of mine convinced me to go with him to the Annapolis Boat Show last year. While at the show we took some short sailing lessons on the Chesapeake Bay and I was immediately hooked! While at the show I also fell in love with the Catamaran sailboats. I had never sailed before much less owned a boat either. Upon my return home I convinced my wife that we needed to downsize or sell the house and pursue purchasing a boat and eventually becoming a Liveaboard. She was completely onboard with this plan. We sold the house within 5 months and moved into a loft apartment down by the water in Wyandotte Michigan. Over the winter we did much research online and viewed many boats. The following spring we stepped up our search and planned to setup appointments to go see some Catamarans while we were in Florida vacationing. Without any experience we knew we would need to hire a Captain to bring the boat up to Michigan so that we could begin to learn. Just prior to our trip my wife Julie found a posting for a 1994 Lagoon TPI Catamaran Sailboat in Monroe, Michigan (20 miles south of where we live). We ended up purchasing the boat this past June from the nicest couple. They have helped us learn the ins and outs of operating/maintaining our Catamaran. We have had an amazing first season sailing the Great Lakes, and were very sad to take our boat out of the water for the season. We look forward to next year as we continue to hone our sailing skills on the Great Lakes in preparation for someday retiring in the Caribbean! We look forward to learning from all of the experience of others.

:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, big boat for your first one!


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice boat and do not worry about those who say go small first. Like you we had never been on a sailboat until Dec 2000 and took our 1st lesson on a lark. We took a couple of more in 2001 and chartered a couple of 40' boats and in 2003 bought a new Jeanneau DS40 - we lived in Miami so could sail a lot in protected conditions and did and like you some friends who were great sailors went along on occasion to give us tips. 

Our goal was to retire and go to Bahamas and back and that was 9 years ago. Things kinda got out of hand and after doing the Bahamas we ventured out and got encouragement from some cruising friends and did the entire Caribbean both east and west and then said hey why not - we did a 2 handed crossing of the Atlantic and spent 3 years in the Med and this past summer we were we think the only boat to sail completely around the Black Sea. 

Good on you for your purchase and just sail as much as you can and keep your goals small to start and you will be surprised how far and how much of an adventure you can have. OH and have fun.


----------



## BlueMoon37 (Nov 3, 2016)

We have heard that from alot of people. We wanted a boat big enough to be able to share the experience with friends and family and comfortable enough for Living Aboard. The Twin Engines on the Catamaran definitely make maneuvering while under power much easier.


----------



## BlueMoon37 (Nov 3, 2016)

We were originally not planning on purchasing for a few more years however when this Cat came up locally here in Michigan it was too good to pass up so I can easily understand how your plan expanded so much. I look forward to doing the same. Thanks for the kind words and inspiration.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Love to hear stuff like this! Thanks for sharing.


----------

